# Forums are Painfully slow



## Dracorat (Jan 22, 2009)

They're "stick a knife in me gullet and pour salt in the wound" painfully slow.

Pages can take upward of a minute to appear. And that's the "normal" state of operations.

I know you guys have to be seeing it, but wow, I can't just sit idly by and say nothing.

In an effort to try to be productive, can I inquire what the feasability would be of using static views for your database that get updated on a chron job that runs every 15 seconds? 

It would make the forums only update the thread order and new post indicators etc every 15 seconds, but if that sped things up, I'd be for it.

It's gotten so bad, that I refresh and then go off to do something and come back later. I spent all night last night trying to read the posts that interested me on the second monitor of my computer while I played a video game on the first.

It's painful. =(

(I needs my D&D crack!)


----------



## Obryn (Jan 22, 2009)

Ditto, FWIW.

I wasn't sure if it's work's firewall or ENW itself, so I was going to keep my trap shut. 

-O


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 22, 2009)

The forums are slow for me as well. More so than usual over the last week or so.


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 22, 2009)

I started experiencing slowdowns this morning.

Intermittent site outages too.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 23, 2009)

When was the last time the mail spool was checked?  What about the apache logs?  What's the drive space available?

Is Adlon watching this stuff?  If not who because I don't anymore. It has to be checked - if you let it run out of memory it will NOT be fun for anyone.


----------



## vic20 (Jan 24, 2009)

Michael Morris said:


> When was the last time the mail spool was checked?  What about the apache logs?  What's the drive space available?
> 
> Is Adlon watching this stuff?  If not who because I don't anymore. It has to be checked - if you let it run out of memory it will NOT be fun for anyone.




The performance has been pretty bad. 

Is Adlon a person or a service? Whomever/whatever they are, they need to log in and check for leaks. Ideally, they'd have some sort of system monitor in place that can pro-actively notify them when thresholds are approached.


----------



## AJCarrington (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been experiencing heavy slowdown for the past couple of days (~Thursday).

AJC


----------



## vic20 (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't received an email notification to a thread I've subscribed to, so the mail path is clogged somewhere along the way.

Maybe the various system services are fighting for the last remaining 10 megs of hard drive.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been gettting email notifications hours late (if at all) for the last few days.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 25, 2009)

........this is the first time I've been able to log in or view a thread since early afternoon, and it's been taking 5-15 minutes to load any page all day today and yesterday, in addition to being slower than usual the rest of the week.  I don't have any problem with other websites or internet use, so it's definitely EN World.  What's up?


----------



## Jack99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Same here. For the last week, it takes at least 30 seconds, sometimes 5 or more minutes to open a thread or to reply to a post. As with the others, no other internet site causes this problem.


----------



## AJCarrington (Jan 25, 2009)

It does seem to be a little better (still a 30-60 second lag) this morning; actually getting pages to load (wasn't getting anything last night).

AJC


----------



## Shroomy (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm still experiencing slowness and have been for the last few days.  Its a little better now, but not much.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 25, 2009)

Response times are still beyond ridiculous. It's better to shut the site down and repair it than continue like this.


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jan 26, 2009)

CM has been pretty slow, as well.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 26, 2009)

Michael Morris said:


> When was the last time the mail spool was checked?  What about the apache logs?  What's the drive space available?
> 
> Is Adlon watching this stuff?  If not who because I don't anymore. It has to be checked - if you let it run out of memory it will NOT be fun for anyone.




I got this error message trying to use the Search function: 
_Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/search.php on line 1007_

Well, if it couldn't find some free 35 bytes in memory, I suppose there is a memory problem.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 26, 2009)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I got this error message trying to use the Search function:
> _Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/search.php on line 1007_
> 
> Well, if it couldn't find some free 35 bytes in memory, I suppose there is a memory problem.




Eh, that's propably an unrelated problem alltogether. There's a thread here at meta about that same issue, and it was first noted long before the slowdown.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 26, 2009)

The site has become incredibly slow only the last fortnight or so.

Please rectify this a.s.a.p. It's almost unusable at this point, even at off-hours.

Thx,


----------



## mearlus (Jan 26, 2009)

It's been terribly slow for the past few weeks for me as well.  Increasingly more so lately.

Did new servers ever get purchased or did I miss the announcement?


----------



## Scribble (Jan 26, 2009)

Slow for me too. Figured I'd add my name to the list. At least, I thought I'd do that like 10 minutes ago when I hit reply...


----------



## Obryn (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow.  It's um...  even slower now. 

-O


----------



## MadMaxim (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm experiencing extreme amounts of slowdown as well and it's only on EN World. I thught it was a problem on my end to begin with, but now it has been going on for the last 4-5 days, so I don't think my connection is bad. EN World even fails to load in many instances...


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 27, 2009)

This has officially gone from bad to worse. 5 to 15 minutes load times is simply unacceptable.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah same here, even using it during very off times (i.e. NZ timezone). Page load really slow, no email notifications etc. Anything we can do to help? Or is it a case of wait until it is sorted server end?


----------



## thalmin (Jan 27, 2009)

Now it's loading faster, but still kinda slow.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 27, 2009)

thalmin said:


> Now it's loading faster, but still kinda slow.



I noticed that as well.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 27, 2009)

We're working on it as fast as we can, guys.


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 27, 2009)

Much faster right now...


----------



## Roman (Jan 27, 2009)

Morrus said:


> We're working on it as fast as we can, guys.




That's good news Morrus! Any hints as to what might be causing the problems? 

(Yes, I too am suffering the same problems - 5+ minute load times for threads and often they fail to load at all.)


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like the issue has been resolved. Thanks! 

I needed my EnWorld fix.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, loading times are down to perhaps an extra two seconds or so, nothing big.

What was wrong?


----------



## Roman (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, it seems to be working just fine now. What was the source of the slowdown?


----------



## Umbran (Jan 27, 2009)

Sites like this have general maintenance that needs to be done from time to time - log files need to be cleared out, mail backlogs cleared, and so on.


----------



## Roman (Jan 27, 2009)

Fair enough and thanks for the answer!


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for getting things back to reasonable levels.

Do consider the caching. As a Web Admin myself I know the power of caching. (But I also know how rough it can be to get implemented)

At any rate, see youse on the boards more!


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for making it all happen again. Site is now not much slower than usual, and compared to how it's been lately, well, that's a _very_ good thing. 

Now it's back, of course, to the serious business, just like everyone else: chasing Crothian's post count.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 27, 2009)

Curse you. Now my work productivity will plummit again.


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 27, 2009)

Brown Jenkin said:


> Curse you. Now my work productivity will plummit again.




Ditto. I think I'm addicted to EnWorld.


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 27, 2009)

Duskblade said:


> Ditto. I think I'm addicted to EnWorld.




I don't think I am.

. 

.

.

I _know_ I am.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2009)

Duskblade said:


> Ditto. I think I'm addicted to EnWorld.



I definitely am.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> Now it's back, of course, to the serious business, just like everyone else: chasing Crothian's post count.



Han Solo (to Lando): Good luck... you're going need it.


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 28, 2009)

/long contented sigh....

Thanks for the fix fellas.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jan 28, 2009)

Forums working much more smoothly. Thanks!


----------



## AJCarrington (Jan 30, 2009)

First time I've had the chance to log in this week and things seem to be pretty much back to normal.  Thanks for the efforts.

AJC


----------

